# Playstation Eyetoy - Kinetic



## rutherford (Feb 26, 2006)

http://www.us.playstation.com/Content/OGS/SCUS-97478/Site/

Ok. First, what is it? Well, there's a camera that hooks to your TV. And this camera watches you work out, and gives you immediate feedback in the form of these digital personal trainers.

There's a 12 week program that you can join up. It bases your workout on your fitness level, and uses the playstation's clock to chart your progress and yell at you if you're missing workouts.

Or, you can make your own training schedule, and I assume you can just jump into any of the workout "games". If skip the intro on the website I linked above, and then Select Zones, the Combat zone is particularly interesting for martial artists.

I assume that these games are designed for people in much the same manner as cardio kickboxing. But, it gets me thinking. I wonder how well the camera would work for a MA's personal style? Most of the games say you can use any strike you want.  But, I doubt it will handle elbos, even.

But, how long before an actual MA training program gets translated into software like this? What impact do you think something like this could have? It seems like it'd be a step up from DVD training, if the camera can at least say, "Keep your guard up!"

Man, the world she is a changing. And, I can't say I always think it's for the good.


----------



## rutherford (Feb 26, 2006)

Don't miss the Mind and Body zone either.  The Equilibrium and Energyflow games are particularly interesting.


----------



## Marginal (Feb 26, 2006)

I always thought if they paired up a DDR style mat with the Fist of the North star arcade rig, you could produce a gimmicky, but fun and physically challening game. Dunno how viable incorperating footwork would be, but it'd definitely take more effort than what those camera based apps can muster.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Feb 27, 2006)

Just another idea that will never surpass the old "old fashion" methods.

God bless the old school!


----------



## rutherford (Feb 27, 2006)

Shirt Ripper said:
			
		

> Just another idea that will never surpass the old "old fashion" methods.
> 
> God bless the old school!


 
Care to elaborate?  I'll bet you're mostly talking about the fitness aspect, but I could be totally wrong.

In my mind, this is a fitness device, and the MA aspect is something that would never be as good as real instruction, especially HANDS ON instruction.

But as a fitness tool, it seems to have a lot going for it . . . if it lives up to the hype.


----------



## beau_safken (Feb 28, 2006)

Well not to mention the lack of weight training..targeting..control or community that you get from a normal gym.  These are good fun party games when you are drunk off your *** and looking for something to make your out of shape friends pass out on.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Feb 28, 2006)

rutherford said:
			
		

> Care to elaborate? I'll bet you're mostly talking about the fitness aspect, but I could be totally wrong.
> 
> In my mind, this is a fitness device, and the MA aspect is something that would never be as good as real instruction, especially HANDS ON instruction.
> 
> But as a fitness tool, it seems to have a lot going for it . . . if it lives up to the hype.


 
Both.  In relation to pretty much everything.  I'm all about new ideas and ways of getting things done but some things will just never be beaten as far as effectiveness.  Hitting the weights, road, mat, dojang...whatever...most often just stepping up and doing it is the best way to learn something or acheive anything.


----------



## LeShin (Mar 6, 2006)

lol just mentioned this game in another thread a few minutes ago. Yeah I do the personal trainer routine as well as making a routine for myself which involves all the exercises in the cardio zone, four exercises in the combat zone and upper body and leg exercises. I've put them all on hard and it's killing me   But i've really noticed the results really quickly, especially when i'm in my martial art class. (those warm up exercises that used to destroy me, are a cinche now!)
I think the cardio exercises work for me as I can't stand long distance jogging also some gym instructor once told me that jogging for long periods just teaches the body to have an abundance of energy for a long period of time but with martial arts, it's best to be able to call up a lot of energy in a short space of time, or something to that effect.


----------



## JamesYazell (Mar 19, 2006)

I bought this game for my mother and i think it is great. Thumbs up to a video game that can get me up and moving and sweating. All while havign a great time. I enjoy the combat conditioning and the mind and spirit excercises.
Oh and I don't miss the weight lifting considering I dislike weight lifting. To artificial.


----------

